# Car/Auto Auctions



## danjlav (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I read somewhere that there is going to be a big auction of all the impounded and abandoned cars sometime after Ramadan.

Does anyone know any more details, time and place for instance?

Cheers
Dan


----------

